# Oil type and capacity



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

My '69 has a y9 400 block from a '75 trans am with 16 code d-port heads from a '68 GTO. Light cam and bored 10 over. No other mods. About 10,000 miles on the rebuild. Previous owner was using 10-30 and the car has no dipstick. Last oil change was pre-2006 so, I'm thinking the oil probably had ZDDP. I purchased RotellaT 15-40. Planning on 5 quarts with the filter change and replacing the dipstick, manually marking the level on the stick. The car had 55-60 lbs oil pressure with the 10-30 cold. Can I expect to see a loss or gain with the 15-40? Suggestions?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll see a slight increase only until it gets up to normal temperature, then the pressure wiill be about the same.
And Pontiac GTO V-8s use 6 qts.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All Ponitiac v8's from the 6o's thru about '79 had six quart capacity....I think mine take more than that when I use the long flilter. Five with filter is too little if yu have a Pontiac pan. You're doing the right thing with the oil. !5/40 is a good viscosity for these engines, particularly in the summer. I now run Rotella or Delo, and add a can of BG MOA (similar to GM EOS). I still have some older oil I bought in the '90's that I'm using in my other old stuff....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I gotta ask. Maybe they hold 6qts or more, but shouldn't you only use 5 w/filter? I'm looking at a Pontiac GTO/Tempest/Lemans Chilton's manual for '68 - '73 and they recommend 5qts. What gives? I also was told by a mechanic to use 5qts.

I don't know about Jstreet, but, at the moment I'm on the fence on this issue. How much is everyone else using, 5 or 6qts w/ stock pan?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Both my '65 and my '67 say "CAP 6 qts" on the dipstick. Both take over 6 to come up to the "full" mark with filter. Both are original, 60's blocks and pans. My take is this: If you have at least 5 quarts of oil in it (with filter) at all times, and you never let it get lower than that, you'll be ok. If you're running 4 quarts of oil, it will get hotter, have to work harder, suffer oil film breakdown,and be harder to pick up at the sump on hard cornering. Who needs their Pontiac to run HOTTER? If you overfill, you could get foaming and leaks. If you don't know how much it holds, and don't have a dipstick, I would fill the filter, screw it on, and add a full 5 quarts to the engine in addition to what's in the filter. Pontiac never made a 4 quart V8. I don't think they ever made a five quart V8, ether. Buick nailheads held only 4 quarts. Bad idea....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I completely understand what you are saying. Could there have been a capacity difference during '64 -'67? I just don't understand why Chilton says 5qts for '68 - '73? I also looked in an old Motor Auto Repair Manual('73, I have the first printing) and they too say 5qts for all pontiac v-8's, '68 - '74(the only years they list). I'm not doubting what your '65 and '67 is telling you, nor am I trying to pick a fight)), I'm just passing on info that I'm finding for '68 - '74.

Yeah, the only 4qt pontiac made was for their 6 cylinders. Not too sure why even in those.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Rukee said:


> And Pontiac GTO V-8s use 6 qts.


My block is a Y9 code from a 75 TransAm with a stock pan. Chilton says 5 quarts. I guess they mean 5 + 1 with the filter. Thanks for the confirmation. I'll stick with the 15-40 Rotella.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The Chilton I'm looking at sez 5 w/filter, 4 without... Go figure.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Green Goat, who knows? I've owned nine GTO's and still have two, but they've all been '65---66---67 models.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> The Chilton I'm looking at sez 5 w/filter, 4 without... Go figure.....


Mine says 5 w/filter. Seems like 5 is not enough from what everyone says.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That's the dilemma. I would like to see the guys with '68 -'74 cars weigh in on whether they use 5 or 6qts. Maybe everyone is using 6 but me! Speak up gentlemen......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

.....................and the silence was deafening...............................


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmmm? I just changed the oil in my 400 (out of a 76) and I relied on my memory from 30 years ago. 

I used 4.5 quarts with a filter change and it is right at the full line. 

I don't remember using more than 5 quarts even way back when unless you installed an after market oil pan.

I'm looking at page 6A-19 of the 64 Tempest Chassis Shop Manual and it states:

4 qts when refilling (5 qts if filter element is changed).

That's pretty consistent with the cars I remember from the good old days


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the motor came out of anything other then a GTO, it may only be 5 qts, but if it's a GTO engine (or oil pan), it takes 6. :cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Rukee...are you saying the GTO oil pans for 389s and 400s were different?

I owned a 66 w 389 and a 68 w 400 back in the 70s, I'm almost 100% certain they were 5 quart (with long filter).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've owned a bunch of 'em. Koppster, check that Tempest Manual: It sounds like your reading the spec for a Tempest 6 cyl engine. Another thing: Look in your owners manuals! My factory ORIGINAL owners manual for my '67 says oil capcity is 6 quarts, 7 with filter!!!! I know it's always taken 6 plus with the short filter. So, there you have it. Mechanics rule of thumb: Factory information first, then mitchell, motors, chiltons, etc. Rukee will tell you, aftermarkt manuals are NOT gospel!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeff...I'll take your word for it....especially if you're citing the manual.

I'll check the Tempest manual to be sure I'm reading for the V8. It is a Pontiac Chassis Manual, not an aftermarket.

However, I don't get how my 76 400 is at the full line with 4.5? And I guarantee, it's there.


----------



## troutbumwannab (Mar 6, 2009)

My question would be - what's the best oil? I drive my car most in the summer in South Florida so it's HOT. You guys like synthetics?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The "best oil" wouldn't matter if you didn't have the "right amount".:rofl: Sorry, I just couldn't resist........


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Wait a minute GreenGoat, aren't you the guy who started all this?

Are you running for head muck raker?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Nah. It wasn't directed towards you. You are the only one that somewhat backs my findings. And besides, I only asked a question myself and away we went from there! Makes for good conversation with a great bunch of guys, if nothing else, while some of us are still waiting for Spring! It's snowing again................ I'm sick of winter!:shutme

As far as what type of oil to use, I'm a major synthetic fan. Engine, tranny and rearend....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Synthetics have better film strength and "cling": if you kno't drive often, it will still be on the crank journals after a month of sitting, unlike mineral based. No dry start-ups. Also, synthetics won't break down or coke up if the engine overheats, etc. I'm running mineral based Rotella with a ZDDP additive in my '67, and synthetic with ZDDP additive in my '65. Also, drove the '67 120 miles today to help a friend with his '67 hardtop. Gues what? BOTH of our dipsticks say "CAP 6 QTS". He is using 7 quarts with filter, as am I!!! Does everybody have the right dipstick in their engine?? Me, I'm lovin' 6 qts. plus!!!!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I had no dipstick, Unfortunately. I'd be happy to go with 6 quarts butmy engine is froma 75 model year. Given the restrictions imposed on later models, it may be plausible that the oil pan was altered to accept less. Can any expert on Pontiac engines weigh in on possible differences? I put 5.25 quarts in mine tonight without filter change. I figure thats the low-to-med end. I plan on filling a new filter before installation. IE... probably close to 6 quarts all said and done.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm looking at the original owners manual for my 69. It shows a picture of the dipstick which reads " 8 cylinder: Full -5QTS- DO NOT OVER FILL- USE GM-6041 -M QUALITY MS OIL" It states this again inthe text. It makes no mention of oil level with filter replacement.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Might solve the mystery, did some searching and found some posts on PY that talked about service bulletins. I found the same quotes in the Zazarine/Roberts restoration guide:

Pontiac Service News Flash number 64-16 (10-18-63) and 65-53 (12-22-64) verified that the oil capacity on all Pontiac V-8 should be five quarts - six quarts with filter change. Some 1964 models were manufactured with a four quart dipstick; the five-quart dipstick , part number 9776085 (code MF), should be installed.

Pontiac Service News Flash number 66-5, dated 10-15-65, reported that the 1966 owner´s guide and shop manuals were incorrect regarding oil capacity. The correct capacity was six quarts - seven with oil filter change.

Still looking for the specs for the 76 400 I have, no capacity information on my dipstick.

By the way, I'm a Valvoline kinda guy. The guy before me used Valvoline VR1 20-50 Racing oil and I'm sticking with it.

PS for Jeff: The Tempest Manual excerpt was for V8s.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Jstreet said:


> I'm looking at the original owners manual for my 69. It shows a picture of the dipstick which reads " 8 cylinder: Full -5QTS- DO NOT OVER FILL- USE GM-6041 -M QUALITY MS OIL" It states this again inthe text. It makes no mention of oil level with filter replacement.


Dang we're getting close. It didn't mention whether the 5qt capacity includes filter, huh? Is one to assume it doesn't?

Koppster, great info. Verifies '64 - '66 and Jeff verified '67's(which I never doubted). Too bad they didn't have the same info for '68 and later!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Alright, I found info on '68s. It's from a '68 sales manual. Disregard the 1st gen Firebird logo. If you look at the fine print under "Basic Engine Specifications - All Series", it shows this applies to "Firebirds, Tempest, Tempest Customs, Le Mans, Tempest Safari and GTO". If you scroll down to Oil Capacities (less filter refill) it states 5qts. 

FGF - 1968 Pontiac Firebird - Sales Manual Page M-3 - First Generation Firebird (1967, 1968, 1969)

I can hear the cheering already! If I find anything on '75 I'll post. Alright, stop the booing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My 1970 Manual clearly states..... 6 quarts with a filter change. 5 quarts when NOT changing the filter.

I use Castrol 20W50, although the previous owner never used a zinc additive in the many many years he owned it, I am using ZDD plus to be on the safe side.

According to the late John Sawruk, he advised NOT TO USE SYNTHETIC ENGINE OIL citing a 100% failure rate. Although I didn't hear that from him he had told others this. I would go by Sawruk's advice.

I did install 75W90 Mobil 1 Synthetic with a friction modifier in the carrier. It's as quiet as a church mouse.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GTO Judge, no worries about no ZDDP used by the previous owner of your car....They didn't remove the ZDDP until sometime in 2006. If you have any 2006 and earlier oil lying around, it's the good stuff. The EPA mandated that it be removed from engine oil because 200,000 mile worn-out rice-boxes were burning so much oil, that the zinc and phosphorus rendered their cat converters ineffective! Green Goat, Koppster, and the others, very interesting stuff. I never realized that the oil capacity decreased in '68. Also, My understanding is that CAPACITY is without the filter, as my manual says 7 quarts, the car takes 7 with filter to hit the "full" mark, but the stick says "CAP 6 qts". You'd think that capacity would be TOTAL amount of oil, but that would make too much sense!!! No matter what, I'd run at least 5 in the pan and 1/2 to one extra for the filter.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I did not know about the ZDDP issue. I, for one, will be adding it each time I change oil.
Thanks for the info. I've attached their website. They give good detail on what the product is all about. It's worth looking into.....

ZDDPlus™ - ZDDP Additive for Classic Cars - Agricultural Equipment & More


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Green Goat, I found some info which is more confusing. In the "General Specifications" section on page 63 under "Capacities" in the "engine crankcase" section near the end of the manual. Tempest column (no GTO column):

8cylinder (with oil filter change) U.S. Qt. 6.0, Imp. Qt. 5.0
8cylinder (without oil filter change) U.S. Qt. 5.0, Imp. Qt. 4.25

All the other columns have the same numbers. The columns are "Pontiac", "Grand Prix", "Tempest", and "Firebird". Perhaps the Imp. Qt. is short for Import Quart. Which in that case would probably be a litre..... just more than a quart.

So, it would seem it's 5 quarts in the pan and 6 with the filter. U.S. quarts that is.....


----------



## cole455 (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a 73 455 in my 70 gto; it required 5 qts w/ filter. I later changed to the correct 70 455 and was amazed that 5 qts didn't top it off, required a total of 6 qts. FWIW


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Judging by the old style FRAM filter that was welded fast to the car,, (WOW what a nightmare getting that off...) it had to be pre 2006. 

I was told that the older engines are worn in so the lack of zinc shouldn't be a problem, I was advised though if I want to race it adding Zinc would be wise. I have no intentions of racing it. I will be using ZDD plus... An ounce of prevention is worth........

A fellow I know had a 69 rebuilt didn't use zinc and his new engine went patooey.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Jstreet said:


> Green Goat, I found some info which is more confusing. In the "General Specifications" section on page 63 under "Capacities" in the "engine crankcase" section near the end of the manual. Tempest column (no GTO column):
> 
> 8cylinder (with oil filter change) U.S. Qt. 6.0, Imp. Qt. 5.0
> 8cylinder (without oil filter change) U.S. Qt. 5.0, Imp. Qt. 4.25
> ...


That sounds right on the mark. Exactly the same info I found. 5 qts "less filter refill". 5 qts without filter change, 5.5 - 6qts(depending on size of filter) with filter change. Imp. qt sounds just what you're thinking. Was this info for a '75? If so, they didn't have GTO's in '75 so you wouldn't see any specs. Post up the link if you can. If I was a bettin' man I would say '68 and up had 5qts without and 5.5 - 6qts with filter change, given GTO JUDGE's, mine and your info.



GTO JUDGE said:


> Judging by the old style FRAM filter that was welded fast to the car,, (WOW what a nightmare getting that off...) it had to be pre 2006.
> 
> I was told that the older engines are worn in so the lack of zinc shouldn't be a problem, I was advised though if I want to race it adding Zinc would be wise. I have no intentions of racing it. I will be using ZDD plus... An ounce of prevention is worth........
> 
> A fellow I know had a 69 rebuilt didn't use zinc and his new engine went patooey.



Or, is that 4 ounces of prevention?!:lol: I'm not going to be racing either, but, I am going to add it too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Judge: you need ZDDP. The "worn in" statement somebody told you is hogwash. Wear has nothing to do with high shear and friction loads on cam lobes, wristpins, and the like. New engines have roller cams and puck-type lifters with low load centered on the cam lobes. (think snowshoe) Engines like ours have small-base, flat lifters and steep camlobe profiles. (think 5" spike heel!) YOU NEED ZDDP!!! And Valvoline Racing oil doesn't have it. If you use that, you need their OFF ROAD oil, which in CA is not available over the counter....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> Judge: you need ZDDP. The "worn in" statement somebody told you is hogwash. Wear has nothing to do with high shear and friction loads on cam lobes, wristpins, and the like. New engines have roller cams and puck-type lifters with low load centered on the cam lobes. (think snowshoe) Engines like ours have small-base, flat lifters and steep camlobe profiles. (think 5" spike heel!) YOU NEED ZDDP!!! And Valvoline Racing oil doesn't have it. If you use that, you need their OFF ROAD oil, which in CA is not available over the counter....


I figured as much. I had also heard the oils recently have had all zinc additives removed. That's why the ZDD went in with the new oil. Thanks!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> That sounds right on the mark. Exactly the same info I found. 5 qts "less filter refill". 5 qts without filter change, 5.5 - 6qts(depending on size of filter) with filter change. Imp. qt sounds just what you're thinking. Was this info for a '75? If so, they didn't have GTO's in '75 so you wouldn't see any specs. Post up the link if you can. If I was a bettin' man I would say '68 and up had 5qts without and 5.5 - 6qts with filter change, given GTO JUDGE's, mine and your info.
> 
> 
> > This was straight out of my original '69 owners manual. I never got the info for the '75 engine I have. Just thought I'd straighten out the question you posed and confirmed earlier. Maybe I'll have to join a T/A site. Anyone got any suggestions? My uncle had a sweet '78 gold on gold trans am when I was a kid. He promised to give it to me when I was 16. It looked like this:
> ...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> Judge: you need ZDDP. The "worn in" statement somebody told you is hogwash. Wear has nothing to do with high shear and friction loads on cam lobes, wristpins, and the like. New engines have roller cams and puck-type lifters with low load centered on the cam lobes. (think snowshoe) Engines like ours have small-base, flat lifters and steep camlobe profiles. (think 5" spike heel!) YOU NEED ZDDP!!! And Valvoline Racing oil doesn't have it. If you use that, you need their OFF ROAD oil, which in CA is not available over the counter....


Don't mean to resurrect this dead horse, but, can you purchase ZDDplus from a autoparts store, or, do you have to go directly to the manufacturers website to buy it? I've looked high and low at the local autoparts stores and they have no clue what I'm talking about. Any help is appreciated.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It's not carried at the local AutoZone type stores. I'd bet most working in there would have no clue what you are talking about. I can get it locally at a racing shop. 9.99 a bottle. Here is a link to Dennis Kirban, Kirban Performance, you can get it direct from him as well. ZDDPlus™ -  Distributors - ZDDP Additive for Classic Cars - Agricultural Equipment & More If all else fails you can get in on Ebay.

Brad Penn Oil has zinc in it. Penn Grade 1 High Performance Oil


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Judge......


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Jstreet said:


> Green Goat, I found some info which is more confusing. In the "General Specifications" section on page 63 under "Capacities" in the "engine crankcase" section near the end of the manual. Tempest column (no GTO column):
> 
> 8cylinder (with oil filter change) U.S. Qt. 6.0, Imp. Qt. 5.0
> 8cylinder (without oil filter change) U.S. Qt. 5.0, Imp. Qt. 4.25
> ...


An "Imp. Qt." is an Imperial Quart, or what we called a Canadian quart when I was growing up. An Imperial gallon was about 5 U.S. Quarts, and was made up of 4 Imperial quarts. An Imperial Quart is larger than a U.S. Quart by about a cup. 

That's why the difference.

I don't know if or when they stopped using the Imperial Gallon up in Canada, or even if they have.

FWIW, my 70 Pontiac Shop Manual calls for the following:

When Refilling-8 Cyl ................. 5 qts. (6 qts. if filter element is changed)
When Refilling-6 Cyl ................. 4 qts. (5 qts. if filter element is changed)
Your oil pressure should be:

G.T.O. and Ram-Air III and IV ..... 60 psi above 2600 rpm

There are other values listed for other motors, broken down as:
Pontiac, except large valve 455 35 psi above 2600 rpm
Pontiac with large valve 455 60 psi above 2600 rpm
6-Cyl 50 to 65 psi at 2000 rpm
350 35 psi above 2600 rpm


and FINALLY ... am I the ONLY old fart that remembers Imperial Gallons?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BobG said:


> An "Imp. Qt." is an Imperial Quart, or what we called a Canadian quart when I was growing up. An Imperial gallon was about 5 U.S. Quarts, and was made up of 4 Imperial quarts. An Imperial Quart is larger than a U.S. Quart by about a cup.
> 
> That's why the difference.
> 
> ...


Heck no, I do, I remember 8-tracks.....NO way am I buying one of those cassette players... I remember putting re-treads on my car to save $$. STP oil treatment regularly to thicken the oil to reduce oil leaks, yakking on CB radios while running the local loop. I remember oil cans with the metal spout you plunged into it. I remember 35 cent a gallon gas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I remember McDonalds when they had the big golden arches and NO inside seating. I remember Burger King having the fixin's table for you to build your own burger. I remember most drug stores had soda fountains, and cherry cokes were the rage. I remember Burger Chef: 4 burgers for a buck. Pizza Hut? What the hell is that? Radio Shack's biggest competitor: Lafayette Electronics. 

I remember the local hobby store having a HUGE slot car racing track 8 lanes wide where for 25 cents an hour you take your cars over with the white slicks and race each other. I remember motor airplanes tethered to a line and the operator would turn in circles flying his plane. I remember sandlot football,baseball,and basketball. Atari coming out with tennis, and asteroids. 
I remember (in kindergarten and 1st grade) the nuns in school beating my ass on a regular basis. Corporal punishment was the norm and psychological and physical abuse by them was considered discipline. 

I remember teachers not being near as HOT as they are now. LOLOLOL :rofl:
Oh yea I remember.... It was all so simple then.........


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Heck no, I do, I remember 8-tracks.....NO way am I buying one of those cassette players... I remember putting re-treads on my car to save $$. STP oil treatment regularly to thicken the oil to reduce oil leaks, yakking on CB radios while running the local loop. I remember oil cans with the metal spout you plunged into it. I remember 35 cent a gallon gas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I remember McDonalds when they had the big golden arches and NO inside seating. I remember Burger King having the fixin's table for you to build your own burger. I remember most drug stores had soda fountains, and cherry cokes were the rage. I remember Burger Chef: 4 burgers for a buck. Pizza Hut? What the hell is that? Radio Shack's biggest competitor: Lafayette Electronics.
> 
> I remember the local hobby store having a HUGE slot car racing track 8 lanes wide where for 25 cents an hour you take your cars over with the white slicks and race each other. I remember motor airplanes tethered to a line and the operator would turn in circles flying his plane. I remember sandlot football,baseball,and basketball. Atari coming out with tennis, and asteroids.
> I remember (in kindergarten and 1st grade) the nuns in school beating my ass on a regular basis. Corporal punishment was the norm and psychological and physical abuse by them was considered discipline.
> ...


I remember those times. I remember those planes(in fact I still have it) and getting so dizzy after flying it that you didn't sit on the ground, you fell down. I also remember not being bored and telling my parents "there's nothing to do". After breakfast I would grab my bike and play with the neighborhood kids until lunch. Slam some lunch and out the door until supper. Slam some supper and gone until the street lights came on. Then I knew I better beat some feet and get home. That was a daily routine. 

I remember going down to the state hwy garage and checking wooden slats in the snow fence looking for a loose one that would serve as a rifle. Then go play "guns" with my buds. Does anyone climb trees anymore? Back then we didn't have to be "entertained" every waking moment. We entertained ourselves. If we didn't feel like going out on a nice sunny day, our parents threw us out. Color tv, what was that?! We were lucky to watch tv for a couple of hours at nite. In fact, we didn't care if we did. Lets not forget going down to the local gas station with a few pennies and buying penny candy. If you were lucky enough to have a quarter, man did you score the mother load! Who could forget pixie stix, my personal favorite. 

It's a different world my friends........:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Willy Mays, Joe DiMaggio, Mickey Mantle, and ALL THE HALL OF FAMERS were affixed to the spokes on my bike via clothes pins to give the fart can effect. LOL. When one wore out I'd replace with another. If I had those cards now, I'd have a fleet of GTOs.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

i think the books win thay say five mean five =filter, my das been pting five pluse 1 fo the filter in the family tempest for 40 yeas and its only been rebult once and didint have to be bored at all, t now has a totle of 170'000 miles and runs great! i use 10w40 oil in it, it never smokes


----------



## DropTop (Oct 7, 2007)

I have question in regards to the dipstick. I have a 68 GTO convertable 4 speed 400 original engine. Not an H/O. Someone "borrowed" my original dipstick so I went to my local parts store and bought a 1955-1970 pontiac w/o AC. Which is what I have. I want to make sure it is the right one. Could someone with the same 400 engine please measure the dipstick from just below the cap at bottom of the handle to the very end of the dipstick and tell me what length it is? I would really appreciate it! 

Thanks in advance!
DropTop


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

DropTop said:


> I have question in regards to the dipstick. I have a 68 GTO convertable 4 speed 400 original engine. Not an H/O. Someone "borrowed" my original dipstick so I went to my local parts store and bought a 1955-1970 pontiac w/o AC. Which is what I have. I want to make sure it is the right one. Could someone with the same 400 engine please measure the dipstick from just below the cap at bottom of the handle to the very end of the dipstick and tell me what length it is? I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> DropTop


Just do a fresh oil change with 6 qts and a filter, run the car till the oil light goes off, then after letting the oil drip back to the pan, mark the new stick were the level is with a die grinder or hacksaw so you know where full is.:cheers


----------



## DropTop (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Rukee! I know that is an option. Problem is I had just changed the oil before losing the dipstick and was hoping I didn't have to change it so soon again just for that reason. But if I need to I need to, that's for sure.

Thanks again!
DropTop


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

hey everyone....bringing up an old thread again...

on the topic of zinc additives, does anyone have any feedback on Hyperlube Zinc Replacement Additive? ( http://www.hyperlube.com/ZRA_Spec_Sheet.pdf ) 

from another site: 

"Hy-Per Lube announces its newest product, Hy-Per Lube Zinc Replacement Additive, which contains an exclusive Polymer Ester formula. When added to any motor oil, including the new SM-rated oils, it will provide up to two times the EP wear protection as high-content ZDDP motor oils. Hy-Per Lube Zinc Replacement Additive is safe for all engines, even those with catalytic converters. This new product will provide maximum wear protection for cams and lifters in flat tappet cam-design engines. One 12-ounce bottle treats a 4-to-6*-quart system."



i haven't read anything from pontiac owners about this on the interweb, so i wanted to see what everyone thinks.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

My dipstick is too short It reads nothing. Hey after I fired my engine for the first time I noticed the lifters rattling I tore my valve covers off and checked the rockers. I checked them all at 20 ft lbs. Maybe I didn't have enough oil in my engine either. 6 quarts 20-50 VR-1 plus a pint of EOS. Anyway my 65' owners manual says 8 cyl. GTO uses 5 quarts less filter. So that adds up to 6 in Utah. Maybe I'll try 7 to quiet it down.


----------

